# Don't use matches to turn on light



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

So it doesn't affect your sleep as long as the lights are off right? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> So it doesn't affect your sleep as long as the lights are off right? :laughing:


That is kinda funny. I guess people back when thought that just the mere presence of electricity would keep you from sleeping. Who knows? I just get a kick out of imagining a person at the turn of the century trying to light a light bulb with a match.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Whenever I need a good night of sleep first thing I do is go shut off my main...........
Though I can't decide if it's the lack of electricity or the lack of an alarm clock that makes me sleep so good.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got a customer who's 6th or 7th wellness seminar has convinced her that her inability to purge the heavy metals in her body is due to an ultra-sensitivity to electricity. We started by isolating all of the power to her sleeping area, and when that didn't cure her, moved to isolation of utility and premises neutrals by means of a MOV. She calls me several times a week, and while I'm not sure how electricity is affecting her sleep, it's starting to interfere with mine! LOL


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I've got a customer who's 6th or 7th wellness seminar has convinced her that her inability to purge the heavy metals in her body is due to an ultra-sensitivity to electricity. We started by isolating all of the power to her sleeping area, and when that didn't cure her, moved to isolation of utility and premises neutrals by means of a MOV. She calls me several times a week, and while I'm not sure how electricity is affecting her sleep, it's starting to interfere with mine! LOL


Next time your over there bring her a bottle of booze, then ask her if she slept well.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

*Tom Edison*

The way the trend is to go to CFLs ,Tom will be a footnote in history.

Bob O.84,Pa.15330


----------

